# Braintree/Boston area



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

I am located in Braintree and have a flexible schedule and am looking for sub work. I have a Chevy Silverado and 8 foot Snoway Commercial Plow soon to have wings on each end. 

Thanks,

Jack


----------

